# ATV Snow chains



## amped (Jan 8, 2011)

Anybody know where to get them locally in macomb county.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

TSC usually carries them

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

when you get them you can use zip ties for extra tighting if need be,or deflate tire some put them on,put air back in.just my 3 cents


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

I bought chains when I first bought my Sportsman 400, and I've never had to use them. The tractor-type tires are awesome for any terrain, including ice.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I bought mine on eBay, for about $50.00, I use bungee straps to help tighten them.

Kevin


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Make sure that you buy the chains that have the v bar welded to them. It gives you a lot better traction on ice.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

If you haven't had chains before you'll be amazed at the increase in traction. Just remember to keep your speed down, or it can take off your plastic fenders. :SHOCKED:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Chains are great in deep snow over the axles where the tires just want to push in and spin, not climb and move forward.

For ice there's a screw in stud called "Kold Kutters" of varying lengths.
It's a hex head with sharp raised top ridges that you screw into the thick part of the tread.

LOL, I tried a couple on my boots once, they worked, but don't forget you have them and walk on the boot room linoleum.


----------

